# Cooking top round cap off roast...??



## JRsTXDeb

I have this 4# roast thawing in the fridge - I've been stuck in the crock pot cycle for years and it's time to do it different....is this a good roast to start my oven roasting experience?  It was less than $2/pound, so I'm not loosing a lot whichever way I do it!
Next question - temporarily have roasting pan in storage - for some reason the only 'oven' pans I have are a couple of pyrex and a Le Creuset lasagna pan - the one with cast iron, not just porcelain [I have those also].  So....will one of those do? Do I cover with foil?  I don't have a rack for either of those pans.  The only other oven safe pan I have is a 4 or 5 qt. T-fal pan with glass lid.
Mantra for Deb - 2 more weeks 2 more weeks....


----------



## Alix

What cut of beef is it? Just wondering...it really makes little difference unless it is prime or standing rib.

I would sear the outside of the roast in a frying pan. Then lightly rub garlic on the outside, possibly sprinkle with Montreal Steak spice, (although coarse salt and pepper will do in a pinch) and then tent it with foil and cook slooooowly in my oven. 

If it is a cheaper cut of beef, that ought to do the trick. I tend to marinate my cheaper cuts to ensure tenderness. If you have time, I would recommend the marinating first.


----------



## JRsTXDeb

I could marinate it - maybe some red wine, thyme, garlic...how does that sound? Not something I normally do before dumping one in the slow cooker!
It's a top round boneless roast - I think I"ll try the oven roasting tomorrow - today is our anniversary and hubby wants to take me out for dinner...


----------



## Alix

Sounds great. I generally do a splash of soy sauce too...just for colour. 

Happy Anniversary! What number? Hope you have a fabulous dinner out!


----------



## Konditor

*Deb*:  Beef pot roasts are some of the best buys and most savory items at the meat counter.  But, in order to transform them into delectable culinary fare, it helps to understand them better.  Economical pot-roast cuts contain connective tissues; they cook best when simmered slowly with 1 to 2 inches of liquid in a stovetop covered pot – or oven-roasted in a covered pan.  The slow, moist heat softens the connective tissues and makes the meat tasty & tender.

There are three categories of pot roasts:  From the front of the animal, are the less-tender cuts – Chuck Short Rib, Rib, Blade, Brisket, and Cross-rib.  Often this roasts are formed from two or more muscles rolled together; so, properly cut, these are your best value in pot roasts.

For entertaining, you may prefer higher-quality, costlier medium-tender cuts from he hip section: Rump, Sirlion-Tip, Inside (top) Round, Outside (bottom) Round and Eye of Round.  In the best butcher shops and supermarkets, these are medium-tender, single-piece cuts.

The low-quality, very inexpensive Shoulder and rolled Boneless Brisket Plate Roasts often contain tough and gristly pieces of meat.  Blades & Short Rib roasts are much better buys.

Always buy your pot roasts as lean as possible; extra fat can be obtained from the butcher for the asking.  

Re the Inside (top) Round: Ask your retailer for the more tender rump-end cut.  The tough cap muscle will be minimal.  This roast is very nice when prepared long and thin, rotisserie-style!

For your 4-pounder, I suggest a _German-influenced_ recipe from my own kitchen.  Juniper berries (available in natural food shops) give the gravy its distinctive flavor.  I have served this roast with steamed, buttered red cabbage, parsleyed potatoes, and a loaf of my sweet-&-sour rye bread….

4-lb top-round roast
6 Tbsp flour
2 Tbsp vegetable oil
medium onion, chopped
1 garlic clove, minced
6 juniper berries
4 sprigs parsley
1 bay leaf
8 fl. oz. each beef stock & beer or ale
pinch granulated sugar
2 carrots, coarsely chopped
1 oz. soft butter
salt & black pepper

Pat roast dry, dredge with ¼ cup flour; shake off excess.  In flameproof casserole, heat oil over med-high flame, brown roast well on all sides.  Remove & set aside.

Add onion & garlic; cook, stirring often, until onion is golden.  In small square of cheesecloth, tie together berries, parsley, and bay leaf. Add to dish with stock, beer, sugar, and carrots; bring to simmer.  Return roast to pan; cover and cook in 300° oven for 2 ½ to 3 hours, or until meat is tender, turning roast over once during cooking.  Remove roast from pan; cover and keep warm.

Discard herb pouch; skim off fat from liquid.  In small saucepan, combine butter & remaining flour; whisk over moderately low heat until the raw flour taste is cooked out; gradually whisk in enough pan liquid to make a smooth gravy.  Season to taste.  Slice roast to serve and pass grave separately.


----------



## mudbug

Once again, Konditor's vision is making my mouth water.  Have to stop to cut and paste now!


----------



## JRsTXDeb

Konditor - that sounds wonderful!  Thanks
I do not keep beer [prefer red wine and Crown Royal!!!] in the house, but could easily pick up a single bottle at World Market...I don't like the strong taste of beer so what would be a good choice - they have a very large variety, so I'm probably not limited to Bud or Lone Star...in fact, hubby kind of likes bitburger [?? spelling] so if that would be a good choice, I would be making him happy as well!!!!


----------



## Konditor

*Bitburger* is one of my preferred "appetizer" beers; it's dry, crisp, and light -- making it ideal for people unaccustomed to stronger brews.  This evening, I'll be visiting a friend's home cinema (for our weekly DVD movie-&-concert soirée), during which time I'll enjoy (coincidentally or not, because I've enjoyed this tango on several previous occasions) a bottle of *Bitburger*, followed later by one of my favorite Pilsner-styles, *Zywiec* from Poland.  (To go with unsalted kettle chips & Balderson premium 3-year white cheddar.)  

More and more people in the culinary realm, are gaining improved knowledge that beer has a wider range of suitable food pairings than does wine.  My choice for use in a beef stew would likely be a dark lager like *Samuel Adams Double Bock*; but an amber ale would be fine, too.  As for the German *Bitburger*, I would use it either in a deep-fry batter or in a rye yeast-bread.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I wish you could have been of the FoodNetwork site a while back.  Several of us did a study on marinating.  The end result of scientific tests, completle with examination, weight mesurements, time periods  ranging from 30 minutes to multiple days, and disection revealed that  acidic marinades actually only affect  the outer 1/4 inch of the meat.  The muscle tissue quickly swells at the surface, blocking further absorption of the liquid into the meat.  Brining had a more pronounced effect, carrying the salt and flavorinings deep into the meat through osmotic pressure.  

Also, marinades did almost nothing in our tests to tenderize the meat.  It was found that massage, pulverising, and enzymatic meat tenderizers did make the meat more tender, with pounding giving the best results as it tears the long strings of muscle finer into shorter pieces.  Slow, low heat also tenderizes by breaking down the muscle tissue.

I have made Top-Round on the kettle barbecue, using the indirect heat method and low fire (determined by vent settings and amount of charcoal used) with excellent results.  I cooked the roast medium rare and sliced very thin accross the grain.  My eldest daughter now comes over every now and again with a hunk of meat and asks me to cook it up for her, as they use the thin-sliced meat in place of deli-beef.  She says the flavor is far superior.  

You can achieve the same results in an oven by approximating the cooking temp., and placing the roast ona rack.  You can also use the covered pan technique listed above and cook it well done (it will be more tender, allowing for thicker slicing, but will need to be cooked until well done).  For tougher cuts, this is almost a necessity.

Hope this helps.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug

By a happy coincidence, boneless beef roasts are on sale this week at my local store.  A Konditor-style pot roast is in my immediate future!


----------



## Alix

Goodweed, would you please suggest a specific temp for a long slow roast in the oven on the rack? I would be very interested in trying it that way but have no clue how to begin. My BBQ is propane and only good for a very quick grill as it works only at scorch. I would love to try a roast in the oven as you suggest.


----------



## buckytom

my mom always made a killer pot roast, using rump roast, top or bottom round. then it was rolled in s&p and spices/herbs, browned well on all sides, then simmered in water and wine for a few hours covered. towards the end, she would put in halved carrots, celery, and onions. when very tender, the roast was removed and plated atop the veggies, and the liquid was reduced, a little corn starch slurry if needed, and butter put in at the end for the gravy. mashed potatoes and early peas MUST be served with this, or don't even start it in the first place...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Alix;  Start the roast at 475 and imediately turn down to 250.  Roast until the thermometer reads 130 in the roast middle.  Remove and slice thin.  If you like your beef a bit more done (better for sandwiches) then cook to 140-145.  To get smokey flavor, add a bit of liquid smoke to a brining solution and let the pre-cooked meat sit in it overnight.  I wouldn't add sugar to this brine however.

Rubbing the meat all over with garlic, or putting garlic slivers into slits will add to the flavor as well.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix

Thank you Goodweed, I will try that. I will post my results soon.


----------

